# Strange weed in CT lawn



## Zbyler (Aug 23, 2019)

New homeowner here. Previous homeowner neglected the lawn for many years and now I'm trying to play catch-up and bring this lawn back to life.

I'm very inexperienced with lawn care and maintenance but I'm doing my best to learn. I've started by learning what type of grass I have (Fescue) and identifying weeds are in my lawn and trying to get rid of them. So far I've identified yellow nutsedge, ground ivy (which I thought was clover), crabgrass, and then whatever this is.

Can anyone tell me what this stuff is? I've searched all over and can't seem to find anything........


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Burclover?


----------



## Zbyler (Aug 23, 2019)

^^ I don't think that's it. Google images shows something much different. Any other guesses? Trying to figure out how to get rid of this stuff, it's everywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Zbyler, Might be an Acalypha of some type. I get Virginia Copperleaf, which looks similar to what you posted.


----------



## Zbyler (Aug 23, 2019)

Green, that looks exactly like what I have! Any recommendations on products to get rid of it or will a standard weed killer handle it?

Thanks again


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Zbyler said:


> Green, that looks exactly like what I have! Any recommendations on products to get rid of it or will a standard weed killer handle it?
> 
> Thanks again


I tend to pull them out, but if there's too many, you can research the best herbicides to use. I'm not sure off the top of my head which to use, but it's going to be either Triclopyr or 2,4-D, or a 3-way when you look it up.

Believe it or not, these are related to Spurge.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Toothed spurge?
They can grow tall but remember you are mowing it.


----------



## Zbyler (Aug 23, 2019)

I hit it with some spectracide weed killer and it seems to be helping a bit. As it dies I'll start pulling it by hand and go from there. Now to tackle this stubborn crab grass which doesn't seem to be effected by the spectracide or the Ortho CCO so far......


----------

